# Trouble With 5 month old Female Pup



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well new to the forum but have a problem with My female Pup 5 months old. Named Daisy. I am running out of ideas on how to fix the problem with her still peeing in the house. I have never had a feamale dog before and thought i would try it. I lost me male two Dog years ago do to healt problems but he lived to be 17 years of age and had a great life. I thought i would never do it again but after two years and some luck i found daisy and fell right in love with her. I never crate trained her but instead when she goes pee out side i give her a reward. Here lies my problem. She has the run of part of my house she more of and indoor dog. She will go to bed at 9pm sleeps our beedroom with us and i get up at 6 am and let her out to go pee. She can hold her pee for up 10 hours or more and not go at all. She will go out side in the morning go pee come back in have her morning meal go back outside for pee and number two then come in and be in for 15 min and go pee on the floor. Not once but twice. During the day she is stays in back room where she has a baby gate so she only alowwed to that area very small. She will pee there suring the day sometimes. But our trouble is when we are home and let her out almost every hour on the hour she will still come back in and pee in front of us. I have also notice that she will pee laying down and then she will lay in it. Please i could really use some help. I tought of maybe going to a crate. Not sure what to do 
Thanks
Dilly


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

First and formost :welcome: to the forum and congrats on your new golden girl puppy! How exciting! If I were you I would use a crate to potty train her. Taking her out once an hour is too long in my opinion. We took our puppy out every 15 minutes and she hardly ever had an accident. Maybe she isn't quite finished doing her thing when she's outside because she's so anxious to go back inside. Their bladders are still small at 5 months. I would do the crate thing, and take her out after she wakes up, after she eats, and after she plays, but every 15 minutes until she gets the hang of it. I would maybe increase the time by like 20 minutes and see how she does when she is having no accidents. You'll know when she's ready to stay in longer without having to go. Let us know how she does. Again, welcome and do post pics! 

Barb


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jcnbarb4RN said:


> First and formost :welcome: to the forum and congrats on your new golden girl puppy! How exciting! If I were you I would use a crate to potty train her. Taking her out once an hour is too long in my opinion. We took our puppy out every 15 minutes and she hardly ever had an accident. Maybe she isn't quite finished doing her thing when she's outside because she's so anxious to go back inside. Their bladders are still small at 5 months. I would do the crate thing, and take her out after she wakes up, after she eats, and after she plays, but every 15 minutes until she gets the hang of it. I would maybe increase the time by like 20 minutes and see how she does when she is having no accidents. You'll know when she's ready to stay in longer without having to go. Let us know how she does. Again, welcome and do post pics!
> 
> Barb


Thanks barb but i still can't figure out why she can go so long at night time with out going but during the day she just the opposite Thanks again and i put some picture up 
Thanks
Dilly


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Dilly, she can go longer at night possibly because she is sleeping. She is more active during the day as well. Being active makes them remember that they have to go potty more. 

Barb


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I had the same problem with Tinkerbell when she was about 3 months old. I also did not crate train. She would go all night and she would go outside but it never failed each time I brought her in she peed on the floor in front of me. Finally 1 time therer was a touch of blood in it. If she had gone on the carpet that time I wuld have missed it. I took her to the vet and she had a severe UTI which is quite common in young females pups. Put her on antibiotics and the next day you could see a difference. She only had 1 accident after a couple of days there were no accidents. 

So I always tell people with female pups that are having an issue liek this to take a urine sample to the vet. 9 times out of 10 the pup has a UTI. Next time she potties on the floor (tile or wood) use soemthing to suck up some of the urine and put it in a contaner. You can try and get her to pee in a bowl or something but that can be difficult. Some vets charge the urinalysis some don't if you have to pay it will be around $20 a small price to pay to find out if there is a medical problem.


----------



## Levi's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Dilly Welcome... She can hold it longer at night probably because she has a few opportunities in the evening to eliminate her water (from drinking) before bedtime. Great advice from Barb re: crate training, it worked wonders for my guy, he did have a couple of accidents, but that is to be expected. Have you had her checked for any urinary infections? Are you washing her "accident spots" with a good cleaner (non amonia)? The fact that she pees after coming in and right in front of you makes me wonder if it's submissive peeing?? Wish I could be more help, persistance is the key... and keeping them in a small confined place like a crate really does help. Good Luck.. keep us posted.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey, I didn't think of that! Us ladies have to go more often too if we have a urninary track infection! So, why didn't I think of that one! Great advice! 

Barb


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Great adive so far.Never thought of the uti i will call vet asap to see if i can get her in.


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just wondering after reading article after article i see in alot of them that they say to cut down her water. When she sleeps at night she does not have access to her water only untill morning when we get up at 6 with her. Then her bowle is keep full throught the day. Should i only give her so much a day???
I feed her at 6 in the morning two cups of dry food and two cups at 6 at night. Should i only giver her water at that time as well??


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

No pups need water. They recommend limiting it at night so they won't have to go as much at night. This could apply to short tmes when you are not home also.

I think at this point you need to see if she has a UTI before you do anything else.


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> No pups need water. They recommend limiting it at night so they won't have to go as much at night. This could apply to short tmes when you are not home also.
> 
> I think at this point you need to see if she has a UTI before you do anything else.


Ok thanks I will do asap
Dilly


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Everyone is giving you great advice. First off, i would defintely check for vaginitis/UTI based on our experience. Our 7 week old Daisy came home with both which according to the vet is very common among female pups. She was put on antibiotics and a topical antiseptic and is doing much better but in the beginning we were taking her out literally every 15-20 minutes. Now she can go 1 1/2 hours before going. She is still having the occassional accident so at 14 weeks she is absolutely not potty trained but she is getting much better. Don't worry- it will get better with time. She is still so young. I would also highly suggest you invest in a crate- she will not have many accidents in it since they don''t like to pee where they sleep. Make sure to make it tiny enough so she can just turn around and lie down in. And make sure she has 2 of the 3 vaccines before you start her in puppy obedience training classes which should help. Good luck and post pics!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Definitely take her to the vet to make sure there's nothing medical going on. The peeing while she's lying down makes it sound medical to me.

Also, I wouldn't recommend restrictig her water during the day. I'll do that with young pups in the beginning, but it's really important that dogs be able to hydrate themselves. Especially with that brachycephalic (million dollar word!) face.

When you let her out and she doens't pee, bring her back in and keep her with you on a leash. Keep taking her out periodically. With her leashed to you, you'll know right when/it she's about the start the "I'm gonna pee" dance and then you can rush her back out.

But do the medical workup first.

-Stephanie


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Me again. I misread your first email to read 5-year-old Pug.

With a 5 month Pug, it's most likely that she just doens't "get it" yet. Dogs hold it at night longer b/c their systems sort of slow way down when they're sleeping. When she's up and awake she can't hold it as long.

The answer likely lies in management, supervision and anticipating her needs. Until you've had three months w/o any accidents, she should only ever be allowed in one of three places:

1. A place where she's allowed to pee. Like a Pug-proof area in your yard.
2. A place where she won't WANT to pee. Like confined in a crate. An entire room is too much space. She'll simply pee in one area and "hang out" in another.
3. 150% supervised - like attached to you by a leash.

Still wise to rule out a UTI, but either way, the above housetraining suggestions will help!

-S


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Me again. I misread your first email to read 5-year-old Pug.
> 
> With a 5 month Pug, it's most likely that she just doens't "get it" yet. Dogs hold it at night longer b/c their systems sort of slow way down when they're sleeping. When she's up and awake she can't hold it as long.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Daisy is a Golden Ret. PUP. and i will start with the UTI and then maybe look into a crate even though i hate to do that it might be the only way. Thanks again for all information .
Dilly


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG! I'm an idiot! :doh: I REALLY mis-read your post. You have a PUP... not a PUG. Got it!:slap: 

Same advise applies! Haha!

Keep us posted!

-S


----------



## dilly179 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well last night first night for Daisy in her Crate everything went really good  i was surprised that she did so well. She went to bed with us at 830 her crate is in our bedroom and she walked right in a never got up untill 6:am this morning. Took her out to go pee and she did then came in and went back right into her crate for another hour or so and did not pee. How ever she did have a little accident this morning but that was it so far. Thanks for the great ideas
Dilly 
and Daisy


----------

